# Teslandia - Where will it be?



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

"It could have been successful. They had the capital, the investments, the machinery, the technology,
I think they lacked this important thing: empathy with the native people and with the region"

Ford wanted to be in control of every aspect, even things they added no value to. They also wanted to control the messaging, always a Red flag.

tesla has even showed this in California and for there employees, everywhere in my opinion.


----------

